# Other Pets > Birds >  can some one id this parrot???

## ilikesnakes47



----------


## broadude

Looks like a Mitred Conure.

----------


## BrucenBruce

I'd second mitred conure. Pretty one!

~Bruce

----------


## Shadera

Could be a juvenile cherry head.  Depends on how large it is.

----------


## Woody190

imo it's a mitred conure

----------


## SixSnakes

Looks like a cherry headed to me too.

----------


## susannwv

looks like a cherry headed that has not got all his red in yet

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

It could be a mitred but it can also be a small cherry head. Cherry heads get more red on their head as they grow and are smaller than mitreds. It looks like a mitred to me

----------


## Jerhart

That is clearly a Barn Owl...

----------


## Akren_905

We have the same one in right now, its a cherry its till young tho.

----------

